# Newbie - Need Advice Please



## fc (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I am new to this board and would like to ask some advice please. 

I am 39 years old and have been ttc for the past one year. I have endometriosis and pof. I had a Lap done in December 2007 in order to remove two chocolate cysts on my ovaries. The diagnosis after the lap was severe endo with chocolate cysts on the ovaries. The consultant told me that he could not remove any of the endo or cysts as everything was stuck together and he would have to open me up with a much bigger cut which I am not keen on, as I dont really have any pain or symptoms apart from infertility. My only symptoms are I no longer have any periods, my FSH is 100 and I dont think I am ovulating.

I desperately want to get pregnant and have a baby, and have been told that DE is my only option.... but I have a problem, I am a pakistani and need a donor from the same cultural background... please can anyone help? Are there any pakistanis on this board??


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

I really sympathise with your situation.  The National Gamete Donation Trust may be able to advise you about which clinic is most likely to have Pakistani donors...probably egg sharers.  Do contact them on www.ngdt.co.uk
Very best of luck
Olivia


----------

